# Blue Flame Exhaust Closeout



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

As some of you may already be aware, Blue Flame exhausts in the UK is going through some internal issues, and the manufacture of their exhaust systems has halted in the interim. Unfortunately, this places us in a difficult position of no longer being able to supply the Blue Flame brand of exhausts into the North American market, after having only very recently introduced them. 

Until such a time that we are able to find another reliable source for exhaust systems, we are going to continue to focus on the production and supply of our own products. 

With that having been said, we still have some leftover stock of a few Blue Flame systems that we are letting go at a substantial discount. 

We have the following available: 

- 1 x MK1 TT *225 quattro* 3" Cat-less downpipe 

Normally $789 plus shipping. *SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

- Full 304 stainless steel construction 
- 3" diameter from beginning to end 
- Reducer to attach to stock cat-back if desired 
- All hardware included 

Please get in touch if you're intersted in getting your hands on this. :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

mike, 

ygm


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

willing to separate the downpipe?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

We could. 

It is for a 225 quatto only, however. 

Send me a PM! :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

YGM :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

YGM for 225q catback :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I sent you a PM last week regarding the cat back


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought I responded to everyone. I'm really sorry!


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We could.
> 
> It is for a 225 quatto only, however.
> 
> Send me a PM! :thumbup:


very interested in your price...pm me and let me know!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Sent!


----------



## wake0n (Mar 7, 2008)

Message Sent!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mike,

what's the warranty status given BF went belly-up?

bob


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Unfortunately, we are obviously not in a position to honor any sort of warranty. The systems would be purchased as-is.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Still have these.

Shoot me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Still have these.
> 
> Shoot me a PM if you're interested!


Anything at all for the 3.2? I am looking for a blue flame for the V6.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Mike,

you got Paypal.

cheers,

bob


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Both cat-back systems have sold.

Still have the 225 quattro 3" cat-less downpipe left! :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Bump for great service.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Bump!

$450 shipped for the downpipe.

Need to get it gone!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Bump,

Mike,

my catback was delivered an hour ago. thanks to you and all the folks at Forge for the great buying experience.

cheers


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Added a picture of the actual downpipe.

Someone jump on this! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Does that reduce to the stock diameter or is it 3" all the way through?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

As mentioned above, and as shown in the photo, it's 3" throughout, but includes a reducer to attach to the stock system if you want.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> As mentioned above, and as shown in the photo, it's 3" throughout, but includes a reducer to attach to the stock system if you want.


ok thanks for the clarification :thumbup:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Still have this downpipe available to ship immediately.


----------



## kardrew (Aug 21, 2010)

*exhaust close out*

is this already sold


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

looks like it is


----------

